# Hi from France :)



## Dawww (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi,

My name is Ophélie, I'm 24 years and I live in Toulouse in the south of France.
I'm a show mice breeder since 4 years but I have had mice with me for 14 years now. I'm also a beginner mice judge in France and in Nederland.
I used to (one per month) to go to Nederland to take part to mice show because there are really few in France. 
I'm also the president of the French rodent Club A.F.A.R..

I'm breeding himalayan, beige and silver agouti.
This is few pics of my mice :






I plan to go first time in England in June to the Worcester show !

In my "other life" I'm a production manager in a bakery factory (for a Belgium company but we also have factory in England).


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Bonjour! Welcome


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello! love your mice!


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## Dawww (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Beautiful mice!


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Greetings☆☆☆☆☆


----------



## Dawww (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you !

Nice to be there !


----------



## Phil (Mar 22, 2014)

Bonjour. I love France, I have visited about 10 times.

Awesome pictures too !

Welcome.


----------



## Dawww (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you Phil !

I have never visited England, the first time will be the 1st of June for a nmc show !


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

